# abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel



## Klarostorix (6. April 2014)

*abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Hallo,

Ihr kennt bestimmt alle das Problem: Man ist auf einer LAN, steckt sein Kabel in den Switch und freut sich. Dann stolpert ein betrunkener Depp über das Kabel und die Kunststoffsicherung gegen das Herausrutschen aus dem Router bricht ab.

Nun suche ich ein LAN-Kabel, das etwas robuster aufgebaut ist, besonders hinsichtlich der Sicherung gegen das Herausrutschen, denn auf DCs wegen Wackelkontakten habe ich keine Lust mehr.

Kennt da jemand was passendes?


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Ich würd bei so was froh sein das sich das Kabel so leicht aus der Buchse löst.
Lieber ein rausgezogenes Kabel als das der Depp den ganzen Tower umschmeißt oder das Notebook vom Tisch zieht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Was ist dir denn lieber? Ein LAN-Kabel mit kaputtem Sicherungsstiftchen oder ein kaputter Router + kaputtes Notebook wenn das Kabel hält und die komplette Elektronik am LAN-Anschluss draufgeht? 

Statt irgendwelche Kapriolen zu veranstalten um einen LAN-Anschluss reißfester zu machen und damit alles andre zu gefährden wäre hier wohl die richtigere Lösung die betrunkenen Deppen draußen zu lassen!


----------



## keinnick (6. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ihr kennt bestimmt alle das Problem: Man ist auf einer LAN, steckt sein Kabel in den Switch und freut sich. Dann stolpert ein betrunkener Depp über das Kabel und die Kunststoffsicherung gegen das Herausrutschen aus dem Router bricht ab.



Ich kenne auch das Problem bei dem ein "betrunkener Depp" einen kompletten Rechner vom Tisch befördert hat, weil genau das was Du beschrieben hast, leider nicht passiert ist.


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

...oder die Buchse ausgerissen wird...

Prinzipiell gibt es schon Stecker die zusätzlich verschraubbar sind aber dann braucht man auch eine entsprechende Buchse, es gibt auch sehr Reißfeste Kabel die mit Stahl- oder Armidfasern verseilt sind.


----------



## Klarostorix (6. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Das Beispiel war natürlich etwas überspitzt. Ich habe nicht danach gefragt, wie viel Sinn das macht, sondern ob jemand da etwas entsprechendes kennt 

@wip: Hast du da mal einen Link in die Richtung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Verschraubte RJ45er gibts massenhaft, einfach in einschlägigen Shops suchen. 
RJ45 Netzwerk Anschlusskabel CAT 6 S/FTP [1x RJ45-Stecker - 1x RJ45-Stecker] 5 m Rot, Schwarz EFB Elektronik im Conrad Online Shop | 986609


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Das einfachste wär das Kabel mit einem Kabelbinder zu sichern.
Belüftungslöcher zum Einfädeln, oder Schlauchdurchführungen hat fast jedes Gehäuse.
Bei einem Notebok kann man das Kensingtonschloss zweckentfremden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Einfach die Kabel hochlegen und gut. Ich war schon auf so vielen LANs und habe selbst schon etliche veranstaltet und da ist noch nie einer über nen Kabel gefallen. Wenn die Kabel aufm Tisch liegen, kann das ja auch nicht passieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Was da auch in fast allen Lebenslagen helfen kann ist das gute alte BW-Panzertape. 

Wie nützlich das Zeug ist haben sogar schon andere bemerkt...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die Kabel aufm Tisch liegen, kann das ja auch nicht passieren.



Ausser es tanzen ein paar heiße angetrunkene Mädels auf den Tischen, weil sie Aufmerksamkeit wollen


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Die sollen in den Ladepausen tanzen, während dem Spielen hat dafür keiner Zeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ausser es tanzen ein paar heiße angetrunkene Mädels auf den Tischen, weil sie Aufmerksamkeit wollen


 Hab ich noch auf keiner LAN gesehen. Ich hoffe, die waren nicht zu dick angezogen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Ich auch nicht. Also heiße Mädels schon - aber die waren mit zocken beschäftigt


----------



## X6Sixcore (8. April 2014)

Schaut mal nach 8pol. M12-Steckverbindern mit X-Codierung aus dem Industriesektor. Das ist der kommende Industriestandard für Netzwerkverbindungen mit 1GBit und mehr. Da lassen sich stinknormale CAT6A Leitungen von der Rolle anbauen.

Wenn es einer schafft, DIE beim Stolpern rauszureißen, dann passt was anderes echt nicht.

Aber: Ich übernehme keine Haftung für Beschädigungen an der jeweiligen Hardware...

Billiger: Ständerwerk und Kabel hochlegen.

Noch billiger: Kabel lang genug wählen und mit breitem Panzertape auf dem Boden ankleben. GROßZÜGIG!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Wat issen los mit euch?
*W*-LAN 
Ausser deine Mutter , die stolpert ja übers WLAN Kabel


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen dass wenn der TE nach einem KABEL fragt die FUNK-Variante aus welchen Gründen auch immer ausgeschlossen wurde.

Wenn du mal versucht hast mit vielen Teilnehmern eine LAN zu veranstalten und das ausschließlich mit W-LAN zu tun weißt du auch warum.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen dass wenn der TE nach einem KABEL fragt die FUNK-Variante aus welchen Gründen auch immer ausgeschlossen wurde.
> 
> Wenn du mal versucht hast mit vielen Teilnehmern eine LAN zu veranstalten und das ausschließlich mit W-LAN zu tun weißt du auch warum.


Kann mich noch erinnern , haben ne Lan in einem 30cm³ Zimmer gemacht mit 4 PC's (LAN) sowie ein Laptop (WLAN) und mein Kollege sein Bruder hat das Hauptkabel vom Switch weggezogen ( Schnapper war davor schon ab = flutscht heraus ) und wir waren alle Disconnected und er konnte spielen  

Lan Kabel mit Gaffaband aufm Boden festmachen & Switch sichern bzw. Kabel prüfen , dann passt das


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

Vielleicht ein W Lan Kabel?


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (8. April 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=729671"/>



Die perfekte Lösung!


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wat issen los mit euch?
> *W*-LAN


 Wasn das für ne Pussy-LAN? Habt ihr auch Make-up drauf wenn ihr zockt? Ich hab noch nie ne LAN ohne Kabel gesehen... ...ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache, wie der Name schon sagt.


----------



## sVnsation (8. April 2014)

*AW: abreißsicheres LAN-Kabel*

W-LAN-Party... Das klingt schon doof.


----------



## X6Sixcore (9. April 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> ...haben ne Lan in einem 30cm³ Zimmer gemacht...



*pruuuuuussst*

Geil, einfach nur geil...

Sorry, aber der ist so offensichtlich, ich konnte nicht anders.
Nix für ungut.


----------

